# Cartridge/Canister Filter For Dust Collector



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been thinking about upgrading my dust collector for a while now, ideally I would like to go to my machinery supplier and say get me a cyclone but unfortunately I dont have the space nor the cash flow to justify such a purchase at this time. so I am thinking about hooking up a separator and upgrading to a cartridge filter for my Delta 50-760 . Problem being that I cannot find a reasonably priced filter for my DC in Canada.

My first stop was (as I'm sure some of you have guessed) Wynn Environmental and I love their price at around $160.00, but they do not ship to Canada anymore. I know somebody in Arizona who can ship it to me from there but it is going to cost $150+ for shipping. Then I thought about getting one made here in Canada and the only place I could find was Maddocks in Ontario but they were coming in at $275.00 for the same product as Wynn.

I guess my question to all my fellow Lj's out there is; does anyone know where in Canada I can get a reasonably priced cartridge filter? Does anyone have first hand knowledge of doing this with their own 50-760 or other DC? And any tips or tricks to help me along the way would be great. Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## djg (Jun 24, 2012)

You might be able to get one through busy bee, but you will probably have to modify your collector to accept it. The issue with most of the DC manufacturers filters is that they do not give a rating for collection efficiency. Alot of them say 1 micron but do not state what percentage of particles they collect at that size. It's probably because the numbers aren't good. Have you considered other options? like venting to the outside? I know you're in newfoundland so venting outdoors may not be a great option in the winter. I noticed you signed up for the NWA newsletter. Our first meeting is on tuesday night. Wayne Daley and I will be heading up the meeting. Hope you can make it.

DJG


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Venting outside isn't really an option for me unfortunately, I live in a residential part of town and dont really want to tick off the neighbours too much with dust and noise, and then there is the cold in the winter as u had mentioned. As for the meeting i am going to do my best but things are kind of hectic at the moment, work wise and I also have a few ongoing projects in my shop I need to get done for other people, I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Neville (Aug 17, 2011)

Any of these guys do it for you?

http://www.busybeetools.com/categories/Dust-Collection/Dust-Collection/Canisters-for-Dust-Collectors/


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Just thinking out loud here but how about going to the auto supply store and getting a bunch of their largest diameter carburetor filter. Stack them and fasten together with all thread, plywood and rubber foam sealing tape.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Neville, I looked at Busy Bee before but for some reason missed see a couple of those, im intrigued!

Lew, cant say that the thought never crossed my mind, and the fact that someone else thought about it made me think it over some more, but I dont think youd find one 16" around and I think by all the time, effort and money you woud put into it, it may end up working for a while and then failing you… that would be a shame.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

my 50-850 has a 2 micron jet canister. but this modification is one i'd try to apply to the 50-760. as the pics show, it made a DRAMATIC change to where the dust goes and could make the need for a canister less urgent:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

How does $50 sound. I used two of these for my 3 Hp setup and they increased the suction by at least double. The filter is nano fiber technology with Wynn equivalent efficiency. The exact one you choose will be dependent on what dimensions you can fit to your ring but I'll bet the one I used ($50) will work for you. And yes this is in Canada.

Your setup would look more like a HF conversion. This one has a Wynn filter but the Donaldson will work exactly the same.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Paul! Wow, now youve got me thinking, 50 bucks sounds good to me, where did you get your filters? I know you went with Donaldson but did you buy them at a truck shop near you or do you know of an online retailer? thanks for the idea!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I got them from a truck dealer / service outlet called Birk's Intertruck but they are only on Vancouver Island. Any truck service place will have them. They are the air filters for big highway diesel trucks. They come in several sizes and two basic configurations. The configurations are open both ends and open one end closed the other. You are interested in something that has a flow capacity equal to your DC's rating. That will give you about twice the capacity it actually gives you when in use. (They rate them at no load)

You want a open / closed end style and probably the largest diameter you can get. You can always adapt the inlet if you can't get the diameter you want. It is, after all just a way to let the air out and keep the dust in. The configuration up there isn't so important.

PM me if you need any more help.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Apologies for resurrecting a dead thread, but I'm interested in upgrading my Grizzly 1029 dust collector with a canister filter, and I can't afford $175 for a Wynn filter. I came across this thread along with several other similar ones. This other thread recommended a Donaldson P181099, but the author said he had to use two to get the airflow that he wanted. Does anyone know the part number of a larger Donaldson filter that more closely mimics the dimensions of the Wynn filters (17×25")? I tried using Donaldson's search tool but they sell about twenty million different types of filters and I wasn't able to find anything comparable that wasn't $900.

I'd really like to order the thing online, but if that's not an option I can try to track down a local source for the filters. I'm in eastern MA.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

This is what I used and is working great: Donaldson P190818-016-436.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

I tried explaining this many moons ago, people just don't want to save money.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Rayne, that's exactly what I'm looking for. Where did you get it and how much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought mine on eBay for $99. I couldn't find anything close to this size around the $50 range like a few years ago as mentioned in the thread. It's still a good bit cheaper than Wynn after shipping.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Could I pester you for more details about how you attached the filter? It looks like a long threaded rod through the middle to hold the top on and to hold the filter against the base. How did you anchor the rod?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

The other end of the rod has a stop nut and a 12" or 14" steel bar strap (I found them in the roofing section of my local big box store) with a hole drilled in the middle and is held underneath the cone-shaped section of the collector. In hind-sight, I probably should have used a pair of pliers to bend the ends so it would be easier to clamp it in place. The ply on the top was a fluke. It's actually the cutout for the ring-base under the filter. It fits perfectly in every way to the point that no air is escaping without anything sealing it. It wasn't planned, but I'm not complaining. Less work for me. lol. Hopefully that helps answer your questions. If you have anymore, I'll be glad to provide additional insight.


----------



## JonBoyFL (Mar 30, 2021)

Anybody done a DIY wall-mount setup with a Donaldson filter? Just picked up a used central machinery 1hp and want to go with a canister instead of bag. Considering a Donaldson P181099 from amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Donaldson-kfP181099-P181099-Filter/dp/B00KNIPIGA/ref=sr132?dchild=1&keywords=Wynn+filter&qid=1618237432&sr=8-32

Curious if these aftermarket filters have exposed fins on the inside so that you could add the "knockoff" handle.


----------

